# Work Permit or skilled visa in singapore!!



## rajurokz (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello friends,

This site has been very helpful for staters like me,I thank each and every person of this forum for putting in their efforts to clear others doubts.

I'm a BI consultant(Business Itelligence),which is a reporting tool in Database i.e Cognos. Cognos has very good demand in aisa and australia. I want to work in singapore on Skilled visa or Pr if possible. Here my question is, I'm planning to move to singapore on work permit. As australia offers skilled visa,does singapore offer any such visa.If yes, please help me with useful links and info. Also help me with some job oppurtunities in my technology.

Regards and thanks in advance
Rajesh Musturu


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Singapore offers a range of work visas for people who already found a job - the employer then applies for your visa. Look at Ministry of Manpower Singapore for more information.
You can only get PR (Permanent resident) status after having lived and worked in Singapore for several years.


----------

